# the next hello from germany



## GruselWusel (Sep 8, 2008)

Hello!
My name is Tom, I'm 28 and live in Germany, Cuxhaven, near the north sea.
Halloween I was always very enthusiastic and since 2006 I make my own Haunt. The first was a small floor and this year I build it in a bowling hall.

I hope my English is not quite so bad.

Grettings :winketon:


----------



## PeaVey (Aug 21, 2008)

Moin Moin!

greetings from Germany once around the world to Germany 

so, let's improve our english in this great forum !


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Welcome aboard Tom!


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Welcome to the forum Tom. Don't forget to post pictures.


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

welcome!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome Tom


----------



## GruselWusel (Sep 8, 2008)

photos?

ähmm...

here:

http://www.hauntedgermany.de/gallery/index.php?cat=10059


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Tom, Great pictures!! Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Greetings and welcome, that skelly corspe is great.


----------



## hexerei (Aug 31, 2008)

Grüss aus Österreich! Mein deutsch ist wirklich schleckt, und schreiben geht gar nicht aber ich wollte nur sagen Willkommen! 
Tschüss.:jol:


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Willkommen Grusel...
your pics are great 
nice corpses


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

Hello & Welcome


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Hi and welcome. You're off to a wonderful start. Love what you've done so far.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Welcome Tom...Happy to have you here


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Nice haunt pics also!!


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Howdy and Welcome


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Awesome pics! Welcome aboard!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Welcome!


----------



## Hellvin (Jul 6, 2008)

welcome - it sounds like you found a much better use for the bowling hall :jol:


----------



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

Welcome to the party!


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Greetings and Velcome!!! Looks like you going to fit in just fine! :devil: Love the book you made! Thanks for sharing your pictures.  Hope you like your new home... heeheeheee


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

Willkommen Tom! 
Nice photos, glad to have you here.


----------

